# Dog Foods - Switching Puppy to Adult



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I am not a huge fan of Royal Canin. I use this website to research foods, it shows you the ingredients list and an analysis of the ingredients in the food. The foods are rated from 1 star (worst) to 6 stars (best).

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

For what it's worth, I am also a fan of rotating the diet periodically (i.e., not feeding the same food forever). Some people believe it can help prevent food allergies and also provides a better variety of nutrients than just feeding the same thing all the time. It also is more interesting for the dog than always eating the same thing. I like to switch my mini every one to two bags.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

PaddleAddict - What a great site, Thanks! I didn't realize that there are so many dog foods out there. I wonder since the Royal Canin has wheat in it, is that why the girls have brown tear stains. I am going to do my homework on this, because I want the best nutrition for the girls - no more junk!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry all, but I guess I should have posted this under Poodle Food. Anyway, I went to the local pet supply store and purchased a bag of Acana Prairie Harvest and California Natural Chicken and Rice. So I mixed the Acana with the Royal Canin puppy that I was feeding them and lo and behold, the girls dug out all the Acana and ate it like crazy! It must be good!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

GREAT choices, schpeckie!! I feed raw, but Acana is one of my favorite kibbles. If I were to feed kibble, it would be Acana. Once the girls are settled on Acana, I personally would suggest rotating the different Acana varieties every couple of months or so. You could even find another high quality brand and rotate different brands as well (With a transition, of course).


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I thought for sure that the girls were going to be fussy - but what a relief!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Acana's a great food; not surprised your girls gobbled it up. I feed Orijen (same company), and use it for training treats as well as dinner. All the dogs in the park love it too :smile: and come running when they see me.


----------

